# 645ci faster



## Manny1984 (12 mo ago)

Looking for ideas for bolt ons to make my 645ci faster


----------



## anthonyk56832 (Sep 28, 2017)

Manny1984 said:


> Looking for ideas for bolt ons to make my 645ci faster


there's not much other then catless headers and a proper cold air intake and tune the most I've seen is 355hp on the b44 just with tune so probably a little more with those add ons. supercharging is probably going to give you the most hp


----------

